# Offshore, Clueless in Mobile



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

OK, I got a invite to fill a slot on a 22' going offshore on Sunday.
I've never been offshore, pretty excited to be busting that cherry.
Anyways, they say they've all the trolling gear, but I should bring a bottom rod and something to throw live/dead bait and/or lures.

Please suggest to me 3-5 lures to bring to throw at whatever shows on a weedline/debris or chum line.
Should I just tie them straight to my mainline, use a 50-80# Floro leader or wire leader on lures?

I've a few spinning outfits that should work, which to bring? 
Penn 7500ss with 16# mono, a Penn 8500SS with 30# mono and a Penn 9500SS with 65# braid.

For bottom fishing or chunking (maybe?) I could maybe bring my Penn 114HLW 6/0, 450+ yards of 50#mono. Its on a Penn Mariner 50-100, but I've a 30-50 I could throw it on.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

First off, ask him how many rods does he want on the boat? If you showed up with 5 rods on my boat I'd politely ask you to leave at least 3 of them. 22 foot gets awfully small.
I think the 9500 and 9/0 are overkill. That 8500 combo would be great for jigging aj's wih a diamond jig or big curly tail jog and tossing a live bait on a drift line or up against a rig, shrimp boat or anchored ship for a cobia. Rig up a couple king rigs and toss if yall stop to bottom fish. Bring the 7500 and a gotcha and a couple small bucktail jigs to toss at any weedlines you come across. 
This weekend should be nice and calm, but hot. Bring you a couple rags to keep on ice. 
Offer gas money, help clean the boat, offer to supply the food/drinks or beer, help clean fish and you might get asked back. .


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Bama Fish Head said:


> Offer gas money, help clean the boat, offer to supply the food/drinks or beer, help clean fish and you might get asked back. .


Thanks for the tips on the gear, appreciate it.

No stranger to hunting/fishing etiquette.
I always jump to the tasks at hand and offer to bring any needed items.
Everything was pretty up front here, $100. for gas, bait & ice, BYOF&B and the bottom/casting gear needs.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Without knowing what their plan is, the 8500 and the 6/0. They probably have the tackle, but if you are bringing a little carry on bag put a few king rigs for the spinner, a couple of 8 oz egg sinkers, a couple 8/0 mustad demon circle hooks, some 100-150# barrel swivels, and a bracelet of 80# mono or fluorocarbon in the bag. That might not be perfect, but it will work in a pinch for a lot of things. The current has beem ripping lately with the muddy water pushing out, so if you have some 12-16oz eggs might want to bring a couple too. Also bring a pair of pliers and some gloves. And some cash to offer for expenses after the trip.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good Luck, You might have beginners luck like the guy that caught that big hoo on his 1st trip.


----------

